
Patrick McKenzie (patio11)'s Mixergy Interview - michaelfairley
http://mixergy.com/patrick-mckenzie-interview/
======
tptacek
Some day, Patrick is going to move back to Chicago (we're the best city in the
country, after all) and he's going to be doing business with people here, and
he's going hear a lot of, "oh, you're that bingo guy the big crazy security
guy won't stop babbling about!". I'm working hard to make that happen for him.

~~~
patio11
I can't remember the context, but in the earlier version of this interview
that we had to scrub due to technical issues, I mentioned "I don't intend on
being 'the bingo guy' for forever." I have to knuckle down on creating the
next thing though -- crikey, where did April go.

~~~
tptacek
I fully appreciate that you're going to move on, but you should appreciate
what an awesome calling card "bingo guy" is.

~~~
patio11
I'm honored, humbled, and (once in a while) a wee bit scared of it.

~~~
paraschopra
Don't worry, I am sure your next initiative will be even more successful and
you will be called the "whatever-you-choose-to-do" guy.

------
ryanb1_98
I teach kindergarten and my solution to the Bingo Card Making Problem is to
write the words on the board (at which time we talk about the definition, use
them in sentences, etc.), then I hand out paper and have each student draw the
grid and write the words down randomly (gets them comfortable with learning
spelling and writing). That all takes about 5 minutes. But your solution
works, too.

------
patio11
If you guys have any questions, fire away.

~~~
teej
I saw you mention <http://whichtestwon.com> on a different interview you did.
I spent literally the whole day going through it and picking it apart. I know
you frequent HN, BoS, and SeoMOZ. Do you have any other websites you'd like to
share?

~~~
patio11
You're probably thinking SEOBook (where I am a moderator), although SEOMoz's
blog is great and responsible for about half of my "book learning" on SEO.
(SEOBook is the other half.)

Most of the HN crowd probably already knows about most stuff I read,
considering y'all introduce me to so much of it. Nothing really jumps out
aside from those sites. Besides, at the end of the day I actually have to do
stuff rather than just reading and commenting about it. :)

Oh, one thing: Slideshare. If you get interested in any sort of technical
topic, and you don't have infinite budget to attend conferences where people
drop their secrets about it, go to Slideshare and view the slides instead.
I've learned so much there is is incredible: everything the YSlow guys have
said about front-end performance is solid gold, the recent Startup Lessons
Learned conference was a veritable bonanza of good information (expect me to
steal more ideas from it), etc etc etc.

~~~
iamgabeaudick
If you like Slideshare, you'll like Note and Point even more. It's Slideshare,
but curated to keep just the best. | <http://noteandpoint.com/>

~~~
blehn
Note and Point seems like more of a design gallery than a place to find good
content. Having to download a PDF to view a presentation is especially
irritating.

------
AndrewWarner
Sorry about the video. A new editor started working with me this week and
we're working out the kinks.

------
auston
My takeaway:

<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/> is waaay better than Google Website
Optimizer.

Can anyone besides pat verify?

~~~
paraschopra
Me, the founder :)

Here are the testimonials if you need more validation:
<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/testimonials.php>

------
goodmitton
Two of my favorite people on the web in one place!

